# Bundaberg hatches thousands of baby turtles



## rheia (Apr 10, 2013)

Ok, check out these amazing photos on the official Queensland Holidays blog:

Bundaberg hatches thousands of baby turtles [gallery] - Queensland Blog

Aren't these baby turtles the most adorable thing ever?

That went straight onto my list of must-do things in Australia.

I have since been informed by my other half though that I might have underestimated the distance required to travel to get there. It looks like such a short distance on the map! 
Not a 2 hour drive then? Getting used to a whole new concept of distance...


----------



## margie (Jan 25, 2014)

That's is a lot of soup


----------

